# Gemini help



## MoneymanVape (3/7/16)

Hi, my gemini seems to show atty short on my cuboid. Its not the cuboid because my other rta works fine. Recoil and made 200% sure its not the coil leads touching. Cleaned out the 510 pin section. Unscrewed the pin cleaned puy back. Sometimes it works sometimes not.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## Mac75 (3/7/16)

You could try loosening the pos pin a mm at a time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (4/7/16)

Jip tried that


----------



## vaporbud77 (8/7/16)

Cracked insulator?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/7/16)

Seems like the coil might have touched the chimney. How i dont know. New coil work tho


----------



## vaporbud77 (8/7/16)

How do you break your leads? Do you clip them or do you twist and break them? If you know what I mean?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (8/7/16)

If it ever happens again just screw the base on (without the chimney/tank section) if your coils fire fine and then don't with the chimney on... must be the coils touching. Squeezing the coils in, without touching, can be tricky - especially if you like 3mm ID like I do

Glad you got it sorted


----------

